# Cant decide which googles



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

Can you go somewhere to try them on? Getting the best fit is always best.  Like I know the EG2's are fucking huge haha.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

eg2:yahoo:


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Try all of them on and see which fits best.

Never pick a goggle just because it has a big lens, that's how you end up with sweet looking goggles that fog up after 5 minutes on the slopes.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Googles?
Can't decide on Googles you say?
Whichever ones you get, I'm sure they will be in "Chrome"!


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

GreyDragon said:


> Googles?
> Can't decide on Googles you say?
> Whichever ones you get, I'm sure they will be in "Chrome"!


ba-dum-tss


----------



## BottleOfSause (Jul 16, 2012)

whatever one fits your helmet best for sure as they all look sweet.


----------



## BadBrain (Dec 9, 2012)

I would go with the eg2. I have always had a good experience with electric products.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

This question's been asked before. Just goggle it. 

On a serious note, I have Oakley Airbrakes. They're a nice goggle, and the quick-change feature is great, but the field of view is a bit restrictive. Next goggles I buy, I'm going to pay more attention to that factor.


----------



## jbucks (Nov 30, 2012)

thank you for the replies but no one has a bern baker with any of theese goggles? and the local store doesnt have a huge selection of top end goggles which SUCKS, which one of the goggles i listed would you say is the smalest besides the apxs


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The Electrics also come in a eg2.5 which is smaller than the 2's (same side periph). I have a pair they look nice can't tell they are small unless next to a giant pair.










That's a Bern Watt's, the brim does push the gogs down on my nose a little wierd, but I really like the helm! I rock it back a bit and everything fits well.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

EG2 ftw!!!!!


----------



## jbucks (Nov 30, 2012)

huhh so stressed , can someone post a pic with the vz fish bowls thanks!


----------

